# Ava had twins!



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Last night in the pouring rain Ava went into labor. The result was two beautiful :kidred: :kidred: !
All three moms and 6 babies are hanging out together in the shed for the day.

Now i need to come up with names for the remaining four.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on your new additions


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrat's on the lil one's =}


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...cute...congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new addtions. Very sweet......


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How cute! You could always name them after a rainy day!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Rainy
Stormy
Misty Dawn
Morning Dew


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are lovely. Glad everyone is well, and that it was warm enough to be rain and not snow. I have one due right now, and I am hoping she kids in the daytime, as it is 65 or so in the afternoon, but under 30 for the low in the night. It would be good for us if we got a little more rain, but it rarely rains and the goats are horrified by it when it does.

Jan


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Thunder & Storm? Windy & Rain? They are cute little buggers. :greengrin:


----------

